# TV in the Van......your input please!



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well we don't actually watch a lot of TV in the van......maily cos we don't take one with us.  
But we did buy one of those mains/self battery TV/Freeview/DVD thingies from maplins (as seen on MHF)....what a waste of space that was, we only watched it once cos we couldn't get a good enough signal.

So, I am goind to get one for our new van (announcement iminent) but I don't know what to get......on the one hand I think I should get a mains TV, and we would only be able to watch if on hook up (or genny powered?)
thereby saving leisure battery......I'm paranoid about saving battery power. (Next van may have :roll: 85ah battery and 85w solar panel, with battery master) or should we go for a 12v model that we could watch (battery permitting) at anytime.

Maybe there is a happy medium like a TV that is either 12v or 230v.....don't mock I just don't know these things, which is why I need you advice.......thank you in anticipation.....


----------



## strod (Sep 2, 2007)

I use an Avtex tv in the van which supports both 12v and mains feeds, has an inbuilt digital tuner (but I use a sky receiver with camos dome in case stranded in adverse weather and in need of tv)...


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Badger,

Many TV's are dual voltage these days. Get one that works on both 12v and 240v and you have the option. The new LCD TV's don't use a lot of power these days and we can have our set on all night and only use a couple of AMPS. Many of the C&CC and CC sites have cable TV aerial pointsa these days so if the reception is poor and you are on a site then you can always plug in there.

There are lots of cheap TV's around, many with built it DVD players. We always take a selection of DVD's with us just in case the TV is rubbish. (We will certainly be stocking up with DVD's for the next few months as a deterant to all the forthcoming party political broadcasts :evil: :evil: )


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

By all means consider a dual-standard 12V / 230V TV, but I think a lot of them run on 12V anyway with a transformer when running from 230V. If you are on hook-up or powering from a generator, the leisure battery will be getting charged in any case, so why not just stick to the 12V feed? Supposing the TV consumes 40W, that's 3.3 amps on 12V, which the onboard charger will more than compensate for since they typically output 15 - 20 amps of charging current.

Philip


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Happy with my MEOS 12/230V, bit cheaper than Avtex

They do both a 15" and 20" with DVD player

One competitive supplier is WeDoDigital, but shop around

I believe that there are some dual voltage sets coming on the market now that have DVD recorders also, but like all things next year's model will always be better but more expensive at first.

Geoff


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The Goodmans TVs in Comet are all 12V operated and considerably cheaper than the "Leisure" products.
Important link for signal is the aerial. If you do not have a good aerial correctly aligned then you will not get a signal.
Best aerial available at the moment is the Status 530. To get the direction for the aerial you need to check this site:
www.digitaluk.co.uk
In the postcode checker, enter the postcode for the site that you will be staying at and tick the box for "Aerial installer". The next page will show the best transmitter to use and the compass bearing for that transmitter. It will also show a prediction of the likelihood of a good digital signal.
Final point to remember is that every time you go to a new site and have to tune to a new transmitter, you must carry out a First time installation/factory reset/default reset on your TV to clear the channel memory that has previously been stored.
Gerry


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*TV in the Van......your input please*

I agree with Strod - we have a 15 inch Avtex and it is a cracker.
12 or 230 volts
Tuner
DVD
easy to set up
We have a sat dish as well
I had a drop down mount fitted so we can watch the Tv at eye level rather than looking uo and getting neck ache

Bob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

GerryD said:


> The Goodmans TVs in Comet are all 12V operated and considerably cheaper than the "Leisure" products.


Hi Gerry

Don't you have to be careful, since domestic 12V (via a mains power supply) is very different to motorhome 12V, which could be anywhere between 10.5V and 14.5V? Or do the latest domestic sets have a wider input voltage range? And are we right to worry about electrical 'noise' from motorhome 12V (e.g. when running the water pump, or are the sets you refer to protected against it?

Use of domestic 12V equipment on a motorhome 12V supply is one of _those_ subjects, and people (like us) always buy the leisure product, and yet some people claim to have used domestic products for years in all sorts of electrical environments without a hitch.

Not trying to make a point, just asking someone who I know will know :wink:

Gerald


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gerry thanks about reset info, just interested to know reason why this is necessary. Is it because each transmitter for e.g. BBC 1 is on a slightly different frequency or maybe different modulation? 

If this sounds stupid it is because they only teach pilots how to dial up the numbers and press the button to speak! - oh, they also give us a basic vocabulary course.

Over.

Geoff


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

We bought a standard 15" LCD from Tesco's, it was under £100 and the transformer was rated at 12 volts. Brilliant!! 

Got it home, had all the various adapters from previous 12 volt accessories. When the charger was off the TV was working brilliantly, charger switched on it wouldnt work!! 

I thought this may happen, thats why we bought the TV with the idea of it replacing the one in the kitchen in the house but was glad I didnt buy it for the motorhome!!

We then went to the local dealer and bought one of these all in one sets. 

Works on mains or 12 volt, has DVD and Freeview built in and has been absolutely brilliant. We have had aerial problems which has resulted in us having poor signal but we are now in the process of getting a dish for the van so hopefully signal should be spot on. Cant take anymore of these squares that seem to appear in low digital areas. 

It doesnt seem to use much power on 12 volt. I think it is rated at 40w. We dont do anything different when we are off mains, we still use most of the lights, heating, water pump, TV etc. and the voltage has never dropped below 12.2. We have now got a solar panel for this year though which will hopefully charge the batteries up to full during the day.

Ian.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > The Goodmans TVs in Comet are all 12V operated and considerably cheaper than the "Leisure" products.
> ...


Gerald,
I only ever buy products from high street retailers and always look for a 12V input. Provided it has 12V input then I do not have any fears about the use of the product. Modern appliances are perfectly capable of adapting the the slow variation in power and TVs in particular have an inverter built in to reconvert the power input to the correct regulated level to operate. We have proved on many occasions that many of the Leisure TVs being sold (Not the Avtex) are identical to our high street products, the only difference is the inclusion of a 12V lead. I have a problem with paying £150 for a 12V lead.
The TV in our van is a Matsui that many members on here bought about a year ago. It works perfectly irrespective of whether the battery is receiving a full charge, or is running so low that it is about to cut out.
Our clock radio/iPod dock is a Logik unit that is designed to run on 13V and the experience is exactly the same.
Many caravan sites have been checked and found to only supply 180V at the end of the mains supply run, and nobody complains about appliances failing. In the same vein, your house can and will at times supply mains voltage of 254.4V and that also does not blow devices.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Gerry thanks about reset info, just interested to know reason why this is necessary. Is it because each transmitter for e.g. BBC 1 is on a slightly different frequency or maybe different modulation?
> 
> If this sounds stupid it is because they only teach pilots how to dial up the numbers and press the button to speak! - oh, they also give us a basic vocabulary course.
> 
> ...


Geoff,
Yes, it is exactly that. The channel output from each transmitter is different to avoid cross talk.
Gerry


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Gerry. I know you work in the electrical industry for a well known High Street retailer so your comments are undoubtedly valid. However, I'm confused.

A couple of years ago I bought a Sharp 15" flatscreen TV. I e mailed Sharp about using the TV in a motorhome through the 12 volt syatem. Sharp stated specifically in writing that I *must not *use the TV direct into a motorhome 12volt system unless the voltage was stabilised or run through an inverter. Otherwise they stated that the warranty would be invalid.

I see no reason why Sharp would have stated this unless they believed it to be true.

Is not another reason to buy a leisure TV the fact that they consume less battery power? I'm unsure about this though but would welcome your comments.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

GerryD said:


> I only ever buy products from high street retailers and always look for a 12V input.


 To be fair shouldn't you mention that you work for Currys :roll: Nothing wrong with the advice but we as traders have to be transparent when offering advice or an opinion so perhaps you should as well

Eddie


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

eddievanbitz said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > I only ever buy products from high street retailers and always look for a 12V input.
> ...


Are you suggesting that the expensive but very nice Alden TVs that you sell are an unnecessary expense as a cheap Matsui from Curry's will do the job just as well?

I'm not being mischievous as I genuinely want to know the answer as I'm in the market for a new TV.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

You need to get an Amperor 12 volt stabiliser unit about £35. Chasper.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

eddievanbitz said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > I only ever buy products from high street retailers and always look for a 12V input.
> ...


Eddie,
Yes, you are right, I do work for a division of DSGi, but the opinions that I give are my own based on experience and not in any way meant to be any official company line. That is why I will often recommend products or services that are offered by our competitors. Hence the recommendation in this thread for a Comet product.
My actual roll is New Technology Specialist and our department is responsible for testing, supporting and evaluating all TV and TV reception products that are sold in the DSGi stores throughout Europe.
Gerry


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

I cant compare sets but, our Avtex 15" hasn't missed a beat in two and a half years and it's permanantly fixed to it's bracket in the van so can take the knocks from driving and all the vibrations very well.

Steve


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I have to be careful here as I did not intend to get into this, and I do not want to get into trouble for trying to flog telly’s on the forum

If I thought that for one minute the cheaper mains powered (albeit 12 vdc) units were as good I would not bother importing Alden TV's a pallet load at a time from France! Why would I?

I wouldn't be able to comment on other TV's on the market as I don't know about them, so If I said ours records and pauses live DVBT TV, no doubt the high street retailers have one, or some that do as well, if I said that ours only consumes 18 watts at 12 volts 1.5amp) no doubt they have one in their range lower, weight? 2.4Kg "One of ours weighs less" So you see I comment of the full range of Currys, Comet, Asda, Sainsburys etc

My best friend’s new van left Van Bitz last week with a Alden 16" in the bedroom and a Avtex 19" in the lounge. Money was not the object as the items were supplied at cost. We were after the right thing for the job

My only concern is that when ever I take anything back to the "big sheds" the warranty attitude is poor in my opinion. Normally they want to send me away to phone this number or that department. If I have cut the 12 volt end off of a 220 VAC to 12 VDC converter ( to enable me to plug the TV in on 12 volt!) and a fault develops, I can hazard a guess as to how well the warranty claim would go. I could of course buy a separate 12volt TV lead, but then I have to know which size outer and which size inner plug and pin diameter I need, what the fuse rating should be.....

The problem will be solved for us shortly as sat in my office is the new Alden TV that has the controller and the digi box built in for satellite TV so the customer has a dish on the roof, plugged directly into the Alden TV and nothing else! The remote is the new iCom which simply has the icons for each of the channels (EG BBC1 BBC2 BBC3 etc so you turn the TV on and the dish raises, and you touch the channel 4 logo and "Bobs your Uncle" Holleyoaks!

Eddie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hey.....I didn't want to start a storm here, but thanks for all your input. You are all a lot more knowledgeable than I in these matters.

The van in question has a bog standard status ariel (with the spike on top) and I dont care if I just get the standard 5/6 channels.

If I did get a set with freeview in, I presume I would need an all singing/dancing ariel to make it all work.

Is there a suitable areiel that would go on in place of the current one with no drilling????


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

badger said:


> Hey.....I didn't want to start a storm here, but thanks for all your input. You are all a lot more knowledgeable than I in these matters.
> 
> The van in question has a bog standard status ariel (with the spike on top) and I dont care if I just get the standard 5/6 channels.
> 
> ...


Badger,
The problem is that as digital switchover moves forward you will find it harder to get the standard 5 channels as they will no longer be transmitted in analogue. In fact a large chunk of the UK already has no analogue signal. So you will need some sort of digital tuner. If all you want is the mainstream channels and only occasionally and only in the UK then Freeview is the cheapest option and post switchover will be available more widely than the current analogue signal. As far as aerial is concerned, your current aerial will be suitable for most regions post switchover as the power at the transmitters will be increased by a factor of 10x. Currently, however the signal is at low power and your aerial will often lack the strength for a reliable signal.
An option, if you have a ladder is to use one of the external directional aerials on a mast clipped to your ladder. We use one very successfully. This is the one that we use (Image 430):
http://www.gradeuk.co.uk/products/antennas/vpimage.asp
There are other similar aerials available. We also use an aerial amplifier to boost the signal in weaker transmission areas, however it is likely that the amplifier will not be required after switchover.
Gerry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Badger I would certainly take Gerry's advice in making sure you have a freeview set. I would also stick with the flying saucer aerial to start with and only buy a directional one if you feel you need it. 

Regarding buying a leisure TV or a commercial 240volt one with a 12volt adapter. Gerald has pointed out the pitfalls of trying to use the latter on 12volts and I think it is fair to say some might be ok others are most certainly not unless a separate 12volt regulator is used. If you mostly use hook up or have an inverter I would opt for a commercial 240volt set otherwise opt for a leisure set.

peedee


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

badger said:


> Well we don't actually watch a lot of TV in the van......maily cos we don't take one with us.
> But we did buy one of those mains/self battery TV/Freeview/DVD thingies from maplins (as seen on MHF)....what a waste of space that was, we only watched it once cos we couldn't get a good enough signal.
> 
> So, I am goind to get one for our new van (announcement iminent) but I don't know what to get......on the one hand I think I should get a mains TV, and we would only be able to watch if on hook up (or genny powered?)
> ...


We don't bother with TV really but... Do you use a laptop? If so USB Digital TV adapter for £14.99 from 7dayShop and digital aerial from Maplins amplified versions cost about £15 (The one supplied with the TV adapter was hopeless! Use Windows Media Center as the TV adapter controlling software instead of that supplied - ours worked perfectly in Peak District just north of Ashbourne over the weekend with aerial dangled from suitable fixing...
Link to 7 Day shop
Digital TV Tuner

Steve


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have a cheap and cheerful Bush TV with built in DVD that runs on 240 volt or from the inverter very well. We have the £30 fortec star freesat box and the crankup sat dish. All has worked well this way for over 4 years. The whole setup has cost less than £500.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

A Matsui 15" with DVD and Freeview dual 240/12 volt attached to a 12volt regulator as supplied by the man from Lincolnshire. Excellent. Total cost £120.

Dave


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

*12v TV*

Hi.
I use an Ampora,same as chasper quoted earlier. I had bought a 12v/mains tv and was told the Ampora levels out the voltage safeguarding the tv and lengthening its life. Now i know zilch about elec/tv whatever,i am sure someone will say ye or nay to this add on,but i have a comfy warm feeling while watching our tele,i have done my best. They can be bought on line and i think the supplier is...well.... north of hadrians wall!
Ted.
PS The warranty was null and void if i plugged the tv to a battery ,this Ampora also switches the tv off when the voltage drops low,but well before flat.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

badger said:


> Well we don't actually watch a lot of TV in the van......maily cos we don't take one with us.
> But we did buy one of those mains/self battery TV/Freeview/DVD thingies from maplins (as seen on MHF)....what a waste of space that was, we only watched it once cos we couldn't get a good enough signal.
> 
> So, I am goind to get one for our new van (announcement iminent) but I don't know what to get......on the one hand I think I should get a mains TV, and we would only be able to watch if on hook up (or genny powered?)
> ...


We have a super Avtex

TV, DVd, Cd, and USB connections 12 & 240 V

Plus internal freeview


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Wupert

Not intending to knock Avtex, but there are several other brands out there that do the same thing,unless yours has a DVD recorder, and some are cheaper.

It is an ever-changing Market, and I will admit that TVI bought 3 months ago is probably passe now.

However, my old Nokia mobile (about 6 yrs old) still meets my requirements for text/phone. But I do not want share prices walking down The Strand - but I do want them in the MH, thus Dongle and WiFi.

Horses for Courses!

Who goes to Cheltenham?

Geoff


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

SEVIC from e bay 17" with dvd player about £165 12v or mains via transformer works fine with remote.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Well....I would like to thank you all for your input....most informative.

As a result of suggestions and recommendations etc, I am going to try my Maplins special again, first with the Flying saucer and if that dosen't work I will get a pole mounted one until such time as the signals get stronger.

So there you have it, my subscription saved yet again.

Many Thanks one and all


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking at our options at the moment, regards to tv/laptop/internet so I have a few questions

1. Is the reception suitable on a 12/240/dual tv using a status 315 omni-directional aerial or will some addition be needed

2. Does any small tv (leisure or commercial) have USB ports for video input. Rather than DVDs I wish to use a portable pc hard drive

3. If we use a laptop to watch tv using a tv card, do they have good signal and do you know whether you can connect it to the MH aerial to get a better signal

Cheers


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We've just spent quite some time sorting a suitable telly out. Our first hurdle was trying to find one physically just 13 inches wide to fit the gap provided over the cab in our Compass.

I gave up eventuall on that as the biggest we could source to fit was a Maplins 10.4 inch across corner to corner. At £150 it wasnt much bigger than the one we keep in the draw for emergencys 

We have a flying saucer style dish on the roof which didnt appear to pick up on the five year old 7 inch, supposedly digital telly. The problem seems to be that no one makes a 12/13 inch TV anymore - the more to flat screen means they start at 15 inch.

Ive ended up modifying the telly slot such that the base of the Tesco Matsui 15 inch sits on the (now pulled forward) shelf yet still allows the cupboard doors to open. At £99.00 its excellent value and the reception complete with all the freeview channels is first class. There is a version with integral DVD at £129.00

How that helps - I know reckon I know every small telly available in the UK


----------

